# Huge amount of water underneath passangers front and rear carpet. HELP



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

Another problem to add to the list. We have had really bad rain over the last couple of months in Devon and I noticed the other day a sloshing sound when I broke for traffic lights. I felt the carpet for moisture and my god its absolutely drenched. Reading some of the threads on here now leads me to belive there are gallons of water inside the car, not good. Would it be better for me to etc the carpets up or just go straight in with a heater and dehumidifier. Obviously at the same time I'm going to try and source where the water is getting in 
Car in question is mk2 tts coupe


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Plenty of places where water can get into the MK2, check the Mk2 KB. Windscreen seals are the more recent culprits.
Get in there with a wet/dry vacuum cleaner for a start, the sound insulation beneath carpet will be sodden.
Hoggy.


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Plenty of places where water can get into the MK2, check the Mk2 KB. Windscreen seals are the more recent culprits.
> Get in there with a wet/dry vacuum cleaner for a start, the sound insulation beneath carpet will be sodden.
> Hoggy.


Yea I have a wiper puller on order so I can remove the scuttle panel and check drainage tubes below windscreen. I recently replaced all the inner door seals, speaker seals etc with decent butyl rather than the rubbish foam they use from factory, most of which was perishing badly, so I know the doors are now ok and also had to reposition the passanger side glass as had wind noise where it wasn't in the correct position. I thought doing both of those may have remedied it but definitely more water in the car as I dried out the carpet after I did these jobs but now it's almost as if it's close to the water level coming above the carpet! From what I have read up on it's a bit of a pain in the ass to get the carpet up so was just enquiring as to how good the heater and dehumidifier method is before I go removing seats and trim etc.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 Hoggy - If the plenum drains are not blocked, the windshield seal would be highly suspect. As the Mk2s continue to age, the windshield sealant will get brittle and can fail, allowing water and wind into the cabin. You might start with a shop vac to pull the water from the carpet, rather than pulling the carpet. 








How To: Finding Causes of Water in the Vehicle


Information and pictures provided by TT-driver Drainholes on the TT https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1144209 Plenum Removal for Drain Inspection & Cleaning https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1979747 Possible Sources of Water in Your Mk2 - 1.) The spoiler assembly...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

SwissJetPilot said:


> If the plenum area is not blocked, the windshield seal would be highly suspect. As the Mk2s continue to age, the windshield sealant will get brittle and can fail, allowing water and wind into the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pointer, do original windscreens have the audi rings on? As mine doesn't its some other name on the windscreen can't remember exactly without checking. It does seem to be wetter in the rear footwell though, I park the car on a very slight downhill gradient. The back seats aren't wet at all though. I would have thought if it was the windscreen the front footwell would be wetter?


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Hire a good vax carpet cleaner sucky thing.
I think @Beryl has done something similar.


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

darrylmg said:


> Hire a good vax carpet cleaner sucky thing.
> I think @Beryl has done something similar.


Will it extract the water through the carpet or will I have to get the carpet removed


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

I used my car insurance to replace the windscreen shortly after I bought the TT in 2020. It did have a small chip but I requested a replacement and it cost me only £75. The windscreen was still original and quite scratched up. I've never had any issue with water sipping in. 

I wonder if people should consider having their windscreen replaced as fresh new sealant might be in order for a 12-16 year old car.

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

How's it looking in your boot especially the battery tray area? The boot is a common source and water can work its way through the car

Also headlining around the shark fin if you have one. Water can trickle round the inner pillars to the lowest point eg footwells


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

MT-V6 said:


> How's it looking in your boot especially the battery tray area? The boot is a common source and water can work its way through the car
> 
> Also headlining around the shark fin if you have one. Water can trickle round the inner pillars to the lowest point eg footwells


Boot is dry, I don't have a shark fin


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

I had the same problem and now coming to the conclusion it was probably a window malfunction that let the water in. Rear was worse than driver area. Having not removed carpets I can’t comment on whether needed, but a very satisfying amount of water was removed by our ‘Henry’ with the, no longer available, boost button. Also there is a couple of rubber bungs in the car bottom tray. The guy who was rustproofing the rear sub-frame claimed four litres dripped out over 24 hrs. Worth a look. 
Will probably try a dehumidifier to finish the job.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You will have to suck most of the water up with a wet & dry vac, before even thinking about a dehumidifier.
Hoggy


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

Beryl said:


> I had the same problem and now coming to the conclusion it was probably a window malfunction that let the water in. Rear was worse than driver area. Having not removed carpets I can’t comment on whether needed, but a very satisfying amount of water was removed by our ‘Henry’ with the, no longer available, boost button. Also there is a couple of rubber bungs in the car bottom tray. The guy who was rustproofing the rear sub-frame claimed four litres dripped out over 24 hrs. Worth a look.
> Will probably try a dehumidifier to finish the job.


Ah ok very interesting! Will have a look for those bungs this evening, I dread to think how much is going to come out!


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Any water on the upper plastic part of the door sills when you open the door after rain? This was the main source of water ingress on both sides of mine following window relay/lock repairs. Can either come in from the access panel behind the door card or the door clips. Took the door card off mine, poured water over the window and it was gushing in through the access panel meaning water was coming inside the car instead of through the drain holes at the bottom.

Thought I'd sealed it all up but it appears to be an ongoing battle.....


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

chestnutree said:


> Any water on the upper plastic part of the door sills when you open the door after rain? This was the main source of water ingress on both sides of mine following window relay/lock repairs. Can either come in from the access panel behind the door card or the door clips. Took the door card off mine, poured water over the window and it was gushing in through the access panel meaning water was coming inside the car instead of through the drain holes at the bottom.
> 
> Thought I'd sealed it all up but it appears to be an ongoing battle.....


This is what I changed a while back as I had a seat leon mk1 with exactly the same crappy foam seals from factory and had water ingress for that exact reason on that. The butyl sorted it on that so I was hoping it would work on this aswell but still appears to be coming in elsewhere


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

Beryl said:


> I had the same problem and now coming to the conclusion it was probably a window malfunction that let the water in. Rear was worse than driver area. Having not removed carpets I can’t comment on whether needed, but a very satisfying amount of water was removed by our ‘Henry’ with the, no longer available, boost button. Also there is a couple of rubber bungs in the car bottom tray. The guy who was rustproofing the rear sub-frame claimed four litres dripped out over 24 hrs. Worth a look.
> Will probably try a dehumidifier to finish the job.


Found that bung! Wow, when I pulled it out it was literally like pulling the bath plug out. My street now looks like I've just washed the car! Thank you dude u have just lost me about 5kg! Haha.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This is how windshield leaks can happen when the sealant fails -


----------



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

My passenger side leak was through the door speaker seal. Even though you have done them with sealant I would double check to ensure that water is just coming out the bottom of the door. One of the KB articles mentions the drain at the front of the door pillar. If the rubber seal is loose then water can get inside the door seal and into the foot well.

Any rain tracks around the edge of the or the aperture? That's how I found my leak.


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

Panzerbuilder said:


> My passenger side leak was through the door speaker seal. Even though you have done them with sealant I would double check to ensure that water is just coming out the bottom of the door. One of the KB articles mentions the drain at the front of the door pillar. If the rubber seal is loose then water can get inside the door seal and into the foot well.
> 
> Any rain tracks around the edge of the or the aperture? That's how I found my leak.


Yea there's absolutely no water anywhere near the plastic inner trim so I know the seal on the inner door plastic piece and the speaker is good 👍


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

Panzerbuilder said:


> My passenger side leak was through the door speaker seal. Even though you have done them with sealant I would double check to ensure that water is just coming out the bottom of the door. One of the KB articles mentions the drain at the front of the door pillar. If the rubber seal is loose then water can get inside the door seal and into the foot well.
> 
> Any rain tracks around the edge of the or the aperture? That's how I found my leak.


Is that the one by the inside of the wing mirror area? If so i checked that and it's all ok


----------



## Reddington (9 mo ago)

GetYerTTsOut said:


> Found that bung! Wow, when I pulled it out it was literally like pulling the bath plug out. My street now looks like I've just washed the car! Thank you dude u have just lost me about 5kg! Haha.


Hi , i have exactly the same problems as yours , tomorrow the windscreen will be replaced , but just in case , can you show with a picture or video where this bung is located ? 

Thank you !


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

Reddington said:


> Hi , i have exactly the same problems as yours , tomorrow the windscreen will be replaced , but just in case , can you show with a picture or video where this bung is located ?
> 
> Thank you !


It's literally parallel with the back of the front wheel about a foot in from the side of the car. The bung is about an inch in diameter


----------



## Beryl (3 mo ago)

For anyone wishing to study water leaks in cars this maybe the site for you. All sorts of cars so should provide a wealth of knowledge. Only 45secs on the TT sadly


----------

